# Bradford White Single Element W/H



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone ever use them? They recover faster and are suppose to be more efficient. They use one 5500 watt element with one thermostat insteed of two 4500 watt elements with two thermostats. Anyone had any luck with them?


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

never used one. only one 4500 W element runs at a time on most heaters so it seams like a good idea .


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Never heard of it. The only W/H I've seen with (1) element is a solar.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Can't see how the savings would be that significant. We already have enough problems with the bottom element going out, due to the fact it heats 2/3's of the water. 

How long will one element heating last in comparison?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

We installed alot of them in crackpads for slumlords. No complaints or problems.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Well I guess for service plumbers who don't know how to check the Ohms on a heating element, or don't know how to cycle the thermostats, having only (1) element and (1) t-stat will make it easier for them...:whistling2:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

working on electric water heaters is pre school stuff. I was wondering if anyone has used them before, not cause they would be easier to repair. There more efficient, just didn't know if they would hold up or not with one element.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We've used them for a long time Will, with no problems. Biggest difference is when tank is completely cold, an upper element will get some hot water to you quicker (in theory). But over all, the single element performs better.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Will said:


> Anyone ever use them? They recover faster and are suppose to be more efficient. They use one 5500 watt element with one thermostat insteed of two 4500 watt elements with two thermostats. Anyone had any luck with them?


The only heaters with single elements I ever used were those made by State SSV & SSX. Both were single element and both gave problems with extreme not water as the ECO was at the bottom of the tank. Now when the bottom of the tank was at 210 and the ECO tripped how hot was the water at the top of the tank? State engineers said it would be the same as the bottom when I complained. Also the 5500 wrinkled element was terrible to get out when limed up. Many a heater, it broke off and the old element stayed in. I would not use any more 240 v single element heaters, period!


----------



## hydronicsbob (Oct 6, 2010)

*more efficient?*



Will said:


> working on electric water heaters is pre school stuff. I was wondering if anyone has used them before, not cause they would be easier to repair. There more efficient, just didn't know if they would hold up or not with one element.


I'm not sure how they are more efficient? Can you explain what someone is telling you......I'm thinking in terms of (power in = power out) and electricity generally all of the "electricity" goes into the element and there are minimal losses....How is it more efficient than other electric water heaters?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

hydronicsbob said:


> I'm not sure how they are more efficient? Can you explain what someone is telling you......I'm thinking in terms of (power in = power out) and electricity generally all of the "electricity" goes into the element and there are minimal losses....How is it more efficient than other electric water heaters?



Ok, here is my guess how they are more efficient. 

If the thermostat is nearer the bottom of the heater, then it will trigger faster, and then the element will produce more heat quicker. Unlike a normal heater that has to have the upper side satisfied first.

It starts to heat sooner, and has a lower volume of water to heat, and heats with a more productive element.


----------

